# Cheap Strobe/Blacklights?



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anybody know where to get some CHEAP Strobe lights, Blacklights, and Flood Lights?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

If you have a WalMart near you, they sell blacklights year 'round for $9.99. They are about 2' or 3' long...i can't remember. Target has strobes for $5 each, and generally floods are about $6 at home improvement centers. I don't know of any places that are cheaper.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I have gotten all my strobes on clearance a few days before Halloween at Kroger. I know that sounds odd but I have done this the last 2 years.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I went to home depot and got their 4' long fluorescent utility light. You can get their cheapest one for between 5 and 10 dollars. I want to say it was like 8.99 or something but I can't remember exactly. The bulbs are a little more expensive at 10 to 15. But they work great. I am going to home depot a little later. I will stop and get exact prices for you.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

SmaLL strobes are Target, $2.50 each, near the front door/Dollar section


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> If you have a WalMart near you, they sell blacklights year 'round for $9.99. They are about 2' or 3' long...i can't remember. Target has strobes for $5 each, and generally floods are about $6 at home improvement centers. I don't know of any places that are cheaper.


ok thanks... do you know where i could get blacklight bulbs that will go into any light fixure though? i dont have anywhere to put a blacklight like that unless they come with the lil thing they plug into and as of flood lights i meant colored ones like orange or dark purple


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

To get coloured floodlights go see a shop that specialises in DJ equipment and get some coloured Gel sheets. Alternatively buy glass paint and paint some glass and fix in front of a normal flood.

Rental shops for sound & lighting for events often have commercial quality fixtures they sell off cheap. I got a good 4 tube strobe for au$13. A bit battered but works perfectly and is as bright as heck


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> To get coloured floodlights go see a shop that specialises in DJ equipment and get some coloured Gel sheets. Alternatively buy glass paint and paint some glass and fix in front of a normal flood.
> 
> Rental shops for sound & lighting for events often have commercial quality fixtures they sell off cheap. I got a good 4 tube strobe for au$13. A bit battered but works perfectly and is as bright as heck


i was talking to a relative and they said to put Vellum in front of the floodlights. Has anybody done or tried this?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> ok thanks... do you know where i could get blacklight bulbs that will go into any light fixure though? i dont have anywhere to put a blacklight like that unless they come with the lil thing they plug into and as of flood lights i meant colored ones like orange or dark purple


The blacklights that I mentioned from WalMart for $9.99 are both the light and the fixture, that's why it's a good price...to me. The flood lights at the home improvement stores come in yellow, orange, red, blue and green. For purple floods, or any other color, you might think about checking out some of the sponsors of this site. They carry a great selection of LED floods so you'll be helping yourself, as well as giving back to the sponsors that help to keep this great forum around, for us to use. Just a thought.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> The blacklights that I mentioned from WalMart for $9.99 are both the light and the fixture, that's why it's a good price...to me. The flood lights at the home improvement stores come in yellow, orange, red, blue and green. For purple floods, or any other color, you might think about checking out some of the sponsors of this site. They carry a great selection of LED floods so you'll be helping yourself, as well as giving back to the sponsors that help to keep this great forum around, for us to use. Just a thought.


ah ok i see good so they come with the fixure and i always shop at the places that sponsor this site XD (other than this year seeing that Spirit has moved away and halloween bazaar has come in)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Spots get hot- vellum can catch fire. Gels are made of gelatin (like Jello) and will melt in rain and can also catch fire (smells grosss). Then again, I've spray painted a spot, so I guess I'm no fire marshall...
I use standard sized orange bulbs bought at the drugstore on clearance. Spots are soooo bright....


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I've sandwiched gel sheets between panes of glass and foil taped the edges - this works fine.

Any colouring solution for incandescent lights needs to be kept away from the bulbs.

Glass paint is cheap and easy and you can normally rig something quickly.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Ran up to Home Depot today and you can get a shop light (4' that can hold 2 bulbs) for $9.74. The 4' blacklights run $14.97. A little more expensive but I use only 2 of these and it lights up the whole yard. The shop light part number is 419-234 and the blacklight is 151-530.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

NTX JK said:


> Ran up to Home Depot today and you can get a shop light (4' that can hold 2 bulbs) for $9.74. The 4' blacklights run $14.97. A little more expensive but I use only 2 of these and it lights up the whole yard. The shop light part number is 419-234 and the blacklight is 151-530.


2 blacklights light up the whole yard!? or are you including the shop lights?


----------

